
What it will take to make Silicon Valley affordable again - abhi3
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/23/12586132/palo-alto-housing-costs
======
jseliger
A particularly interesting question in light of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11808651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11808651)
recent discussion about the merits of Phoenix as a startup hub.

Seattle is in many ways doing better than SF:
[http://www.vox.com/2015/12/23/10657690/seattle-housing-
crisi...](http://www.vox.com/2015/12/23/10657690/seattle-housing-crisis) but
it's not doing nearly enough: [http://www.heraldnet.com/news/seattle-rents-
increasing-faste...](http://www.heraldnet.com/news/seattle-rents-increasing-
faster-than-in-any-other-u-s-city/)

